# Bassist needed in Saskatoon



## Geoff St. Germaine (Mar 3, 2006)

A long shot, I know.

My band, One Bad Son is looking for a permanent bassist. I've been filling in for the past year and a half while we wrote and recorded our first album. My military obligations prevent me from being able to do any touring and the band is heading on the road after the Album release (May 2 in Canada).

We're an original 4-piece hard rock band signed to Versailles records. We're all between 21 and 26. Our album is being mastered this week in Italy. Currently we're only gigging in and around Saskatoon, but we'll be heading out cross Canada and possibly into the US once we have the album in hand. All gig money splits 4 ways equally. 

Our website:
http://www.onebadson.com

Our myspace page (not very current)
http://myspace.com/onebadson

Our label's website.
http://www.versaillesrecords.com/

We're easy going guys, we typically jam 2 to 3 times per week for about 2 hours at a time. 3 of the guys share a house so we jam in one of the large rooms of the house on the main floor. If you're interested in coming out to jam, you can shoot me an email at:

[email protected]

or give me a call at 306-374-2403 and leave a message during the day or you try me on my cell phone at 306-270-1102.

Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Check out the "looking to jam thread". JJohnson hails from Soscratchmybum somewhere.


----------

